# Heartburn/Gastritis/Esophagitis/ pain in head,neck,chest Nexium



## jn1285

I experienced a pain with GERD/Heartburn in September 2012. I was sitting at my desk at work after a small lunch and all of a sudden my ears had a weird ringing, my head and brain seem to be having a stroke and my entire left side of my body went numb. The ambulance came and said my blood pressure had dropped low and I started to feel clamy/cold every 20 minutes. My EKG in the ambulance was normal and by the time we got to the ER, I had no more episodes but was scared and thinking I was dying. I went home after 11 hrs in the ER. I had to walk around the living room all night because every time I lay or sit, the pressure would build up and my chest around my heart would hurt and my brain/head felt like it was having a stroke. I went to a cardiologist the next day and they did an Echo Cardiogram on my heart and it was normal and fine. The cardiologist said it was possibly my heartburn and gave me 2 samples of ACIPHEX. I took it and it seemed to work like instantly! I scheduled an appointment with a Gastro Enterologist doctor and told him my GERD/Heartburn history: 
(for 20 years I drank hard liquor every weekend but I also ate really good foods, veges and fruit, I ran 2 marathons and lifted very heavy weights in the gym for 20 years and ate very spicy foods all the time and was taking Ibuprophen for 20yrs for muscle aches and an Aspirin/Ibuprophen everytime I knew I was going out drinking so I wouldn't get a hangover. I also took numerous multi vitamins/minerals, bodybuilder protein powders, creatine, nitric oxide tablets and gatorade 3x a week before I worked out in the gym. I would have occasional heartburn from doing all those things and I stressed allot. I was diagnosed with GERD when I was around 25 years old and given samples of NExium 20mg. I would only take it when I ate something very spicy.)
In Sept 2012, the first Gastro doctor did an Endoscopy and diagnosed me with Gastritis Non-Acute and gave me a RX of Omeprazole 40mg once a day. It did nothing or very little. I still had chest pain/pressure for the next 3months. I had stopped drinking heavy and eating anything spicy or lifting heavy weights but I started to feel back to normal during the holidays and started drinking again a little and lifting heavy weights. Then in January 2013, I started to get throat or esophagus feeling like it was swelling up after working out or eating dinner, on top of the chest pain and pressure in my chest. I then went to another Gastro Specialist doctor (Dr. Barrientos ParkPlaza) and he decided to do another endoscopy to see if the first doctor missed something. This endoscopy revealed I had Esophagitis and still Gastritis in my stomach. He prescribed me Dexilant 60mg to take once a day. The Dexilant worked great and I started back to eating some greasy foods and having a few beers and would only do 1 exercise of heavy weights per workout. 
Then 3 weeks ago i felt really good and ran my first 5 miles since 5months ago, but had to do most walking because I kept feeling my stomach acid splashing into my throat. AT night I would keep hearing my ears ringing and experience tinnitus. 2days later I ate a small microwave dinner at work as I was leaving and jumped in traffic to go to the gym. At a traffic light I felt the same stroke/chest pain and my head felt like I was suffocating and need to burp but couldn't. I also felt a rush in my bottom like I need to use the bathroom but could not. I took some GAS-X to try to burp, 1 Dexilant and one ANASPAZ Rx that I was given by the first Gastro Doctor to relax my stomach if I had spasms.
I knew it was my GERD acting up again I drove myself to the ER and the did another EKG and blood pressure. Both were fine but my temperature was 99.7, a little bit high and I could hear my heart pounding in my ears. Here we go again! I felt like I was dying again. The ER referred me again to a cardiologist because they said my GERD/Heartburn has no connections with my head feeling a dull pain and pressure in my neck.(Wrong!)
I went to my last Gastro doctor and told him what happened and he said maybe my dad's history of a stent in one of his neck veins was happening to me. He also said the pressure pain in my neck and head was not related to my Gastritis/Esophagitis.
The cardiologist did an UltraSound on my neck Carotid arteries and a TreadMill stress test. Everything checked out fine and normal. I had him check my Thyroid Gland by hand and asked him if it was my gallbladder or spleen but he said no.
I could not eat anything other than fruits and vegetables for 2 weeks because anything else (meat, milk, cereal, yogurt,etc) would make my stomach acid to get agressive and cause tremendous gas pressure and my throat would feel like it was closing up. My head would have these headaches all day and very painful after anything goes in my stomach. I lost all hope. I thought I had a tumor or even cancer and I felt like I was slowly dying. I was scared to sleep everynight. I could not even go out in the field with my coworkers as a law enforcement officer because I would get shortness of breath if we did anything with force. 
Finally after losing 10pounds and could not eat anything but fruit and veges, I went to a simple General Practice PCP Doctor Demetrus Green. He was the first to use an old stethoscope and and listen to my lungs, heart and chest. He touched my thyroid and glands which all was fine. He said that my HeartBurn/GERD/Gastritis/Esophagitis was soo bad that it was putting pressure on my VAGUS NERVE that runs along your spine. Thats what was causing the headaches, fever chills during those stroke feelings moments. The PCP said the inflammation caused by my stomach acid can cause your throat to feel swollen. He prescribed me NEXIUM 40mg for 2 weeks once a day. After just 2 days of taking it I have been healing up! A simple doctor in a small shabby office is my miracle. I looked it up and found Nexium 40mg is a PPI that turns off the acid in your stomach to allow your stomach lining and throat lining to heal. It also has medicine in Nexium that aids in the healing of inflammation of your esophagus so it doesn't put pressure or inflame your VAGUS NERVE also.
After 2 days of Nexium 40mg, I am burping allot but it is allowing the pressure out. I tried meat for the first time and had no problem. I will now have to stick to a bland diet and small meals for a while and no alcohol and no weight lifting until I heal 100%.
My doctor also told me to eat foods with probiotics so I bought some KEFIR milk and ordered on AMazon some: Heartburn Free ROH10(with natural orange) that says it can help heal heartburn together with your meds, D-Limonene, 1000mg (with natural orange) and Mastic Gum. I will take these natural stuff together with my NEXIUM and change my diet. 
Folks , hearburn, GERD, gastritis, esophagitis can make you feel like your life is ending and cause pain in many areas in your body. Nexium 40mg is a great cure!

Update April 4, 2013:

2 weeks after just taking Nexium 40mg once a day, I was still having bad rushing headaches after every meal. My doctor told me I possibly was having H Pylori symptoms and gave me : 4X a day Amoxicillin 500mg and 2X a day Clarythromycin 500mg, also still Nexium 40mg. The first three days of taking these antibiotics was great and all of my heartburn, gas bloat and headaches and dull neck pains went away. The 2nd week of antibiotics, seemed like they all stopped working. I went back to the doctor 2 weeks ago again! He no said I may also have problems with food not emptying in my stomach quick enough causing it to sit in my stomach and cause bloat and Vagus Nerve pain (Headaches, neck pain) so he prescribed me Reglan/Metoclopramide 4X a day 30mins before each meal, all together with all the antibiotics and nexium. I was popping 11 pills a day and all they did was ease the heartburn a lil. I stopped taking the antibiotics last week and just did Reglan/Metoclopramide 4x a day and nexium and occasional D-Limonene natural orange pill. The Reglan or something made me feel jittery and nausea. I had severe jaw pain, a burning feeling in my left arm pit and across my heart on left side that scared me. This occurred mostly as I stressed/worked hard as I am taking a motor apart or working hard at work but I try to not lift heavy or stress.
This week I started to have bad itching eye lids, arms and hands every so often when I feel gas/bloat and need to belch. I looked all this up and google says the itching is caused by H Pylori. So last night i took sum antibiotics and woke up much better, spo I will get back on my antibiotics and stop the Reglan cause i am afraid of it and continue Nexium 40 mg 1x a day and start this new natural DGL Ultra licorice chew tabs. The Reglan and AntiBiotics combo started causing stomach acid to come into my mouth at night and my front teeth started to crack! I went to the dentist in an emergency to see why my teeth was brittle and crack lines showing and they said acid was eroding my enamel and causing black plaque to form. The Dentist cleaned my teeth and said it only eroded the enamel a little and said it was caused by me grinding my teeth at night. I never grinded my teeth in my life and had to start sleeping with a mouth guard. It had to be that damn Reglan so I stopped taking it and told my doctor and he said stop using it immediately! I been praying allot and taking walks every 3 days which helps me belch and feel better. I read that H Pylori can cause these problems/symptoms (even though i was tested twice negative for H pylori months before). I will go to a random gastro doctor in a week to get tested just for H Pylori to see if this is truly the cause to my misery!

End April 28, 2013

I was recommended to go see a 30 year veteran of Gastroentorology named Dr. Gossett in Houston Tx and he was a joke! He sent 3 new students he was teaching in my room and told them to take my notes. I explained for 30mins to an intern all my problems and then Dr. Gossett came in last minute and did not even hear my full diagnosis and just said I have IBS! He then said he had a wonderful pill to take and it would all go away. It was Anaspaz, the same damn medicine another gastro doctor prescribed me in October 2012 that never worked! I never went back to the fool.

May, 2013

Update:

I was still experiencing problems with gas/bloat after putting anything in my stomach and now my throat would feel like it was swelling up inside everytime after any food or drink. i was surely feeling like i had thyroid issues or cancer issues in my neck, it was that painfull. It seemed worst in traffic as I sat 40mins in my truck every morning going to work and going home. Once every week I would have these "attacks" like my ears popped or filled with air, my neck would get really stiff and then my head would feel like I was having a small seizure, but I know it was my stomach issue because i also would feel like farting at the same time but couldn't. I was beginning to feel depressed again and it took over my personal life like I felt I was slowly dying or had some disease that no gastro doctor could find. I looked up a 5th gastro doctor here in Houston with good qualifications, was well educated in gastro and that was an african-american, because I figured maybe he could relate to my pain/heartburn/gas issues. I found Dr. Daniel Ball, and took a bag full with : amoxicillin, clarithromycin, omeprazole, reglan, dexilant, nexium, orange peel pills, tums, pepto bismol, anaspaz...and several documents from the previous 4 gastro docs. he looked at me and said "please put all that stuff away and lets talk about how i felt now." He said i had IBD and I got upset and told him to not give me that general #### about IBS! he said that all those other doctors were just giving me "placebo' meds because they all only worked 2-3 weeks then stopped. Dr. Ball said, yes I may have had heartburn issues in the past but the nexium was actually keeping acid reduced, he said the swelling "glubus sensation" i was feeling in my neck, the attacks of gas not escaping properly was all caused by two things: 1. irritable bowels 2. my mind/brain not allowing my stomach/bowels to relax and work properly. I thought this man was saying I was causing this in my head and thought this was ######! He said I also had "AeroPhagia" which is when someone swallows too much needed air when they eat, drink or speak. He prescribed me Librax or CHLORDIAZEPOXIDE/CLIDINIUM CAPS. This medicine has antispasmatic meds and also anti-psychotic meds in it to relax a person mind (like taking a Zanax). I have been taking this twice a day, after breakfast and after dinner. I would also take 1 of my old prescribed Nexium 40mg during lunchtime at work to get me through work. AND OH MY GOD, THE LIBRAX OR CHLORDIAZEPOXIDE/CLIDINIUM meds works! I now only take this meds after I eat something and feel like my body is having the gas/bloat/stiff neck/headaches/seizures symptoms and it would go away within 10 mins! However this medicine makes you VERY SLEEPY which I think is what my body needed. I guess years of stress, weightlifting, drinking, and putting my stomach thru months of acid reducers, maybe my inside of my stomach (Gastritis and Esophagitis) has healed and now I just needed meds to control my IBD issue which caused my gas/bloat/stiff neck/headaches and occcassional chest pains during stress.
My depression is going away and I am gaining back weight. I was a 187pound sexy buff looking black male but I have lost 15 pounds of muscle/weight and everyone keep asking me why I lost soo much weight in my body and face!
Being on Librax, I started to go back to the gym 10-15mins and lift very light weights. I would be light headed after the first 2 times but went home and relaxed and take my Librax. Now I go in the gym and work on mechanic work on my old cars and only feel a little bit to non of dizzyness and chest pain but not life-threatening anymore. As of today June 2, 2013 I only take 1 Librax a day and ocassionally 1 Nexium 40mg. I never prayed soo much over a year in my life feeling like I was dying at 38 yrs old and in good shape.
People, stress really does destroy your insides, I am a witness. 
July 2013:
Was doing pretty good since my last update but now allergy season and dry grass has rolled in and my sinus has been acting up. I have been having constant post-nasal drip and the drip has been burning my chest in one spot. Then here we go again, I have had trouble sleeping because the neck pain/stiffness is coming back, flushing or rushing feeling in my head and feeling like a seizure/stroke is about to come on 1-2-3 hrs after I eat! These episodes started to happen like numbness in my hands, neck swelling, shooting pains in my fingers and feet and need to deficate but nothing comes out, once every other day and I am scared to be alone but I press on. I read online that an ENT doctor is good to go see. I went to an ENT doctor in Katy, Tx named Dr. Sycamore and he put a small throat-scope with a camera and light thru my nose and down in my throat. He noticed my voice-box had edema (mucus and a lil inflammation), and he said the inside of my nose was purple and inflammed and said that was chronic rhinitis. He prescribed Veramyst nasal spray. I told him about my GERD and he said that I maybe developing Laryngopharyngeal reflux (LPR) which is when stomach ACID is coming up in my throat and kinda into my nasal areas. He said only a Gastro doctor can test for that or even better a Laryngology doctor can monitor acid coming in the throat. The Veramyst was very expensive so I got generic Fluticasone which I have been using but it burns my throat when I first use it, so I have to drink lots of water to wash it from my chest. I went online and found the connection to sinus/drip and GERD in a website from a doctor Kurt Barrett in Michigan. He is very good and says the ACID silently comes up in GERD patience called atypical GERD or SNERD. Dr. Kurt Barrett recommends increasing your PPI intake to keep acid down in the stomach. He says its the acid that is causing numerous heart palpitations, sinus, post nasal drip, vagus nerve response and many more. I have started taking Nexium 40mg morning and night and 1 Omeprazole 40mg at lunch. I have been a little better but now I also have been trying a ADVIL SINUS ALLERGY pill that helps with 'nasal swelling' and it works but is also kinda hard on my stomach. So now I will be taking more PPI's and allergy/sinus pills. I will also contact Dr Kurt Barrett in Michigan and I think you can pay online to have a personal consultation. I will also be going to my Gastro Doctor, Dr. Ball of Houston tomorrow show him my new ENT info and see if he says 'my new connection of sinus/post-nasal drip and GERD' is bullcrap. Lol. If he does, then I will be dropping him also! Lets see.

Update July 15, 2013:

I told my current doctor about my ENT discovery and he totally disregarded that notion about Post-Nasal Drip bothering my IBS or inflamming my throat. I am still having symptoms of bloating, a permanent burn sensation around my heart area, numbness in my left hand, and shooting pains in my gut and neck. Gastro Dr. Ball now prescribed me Amitriptyline 50mg because he keeps reinterating that it is IBS and stress causing all my symptoms. I asked him about also doing something about keeping the ACID from coming up in my throat area and he didnt seem too concerned about that but I begged him to at least give me a RX for Dexilant 60mg which he reluctantly did. 
I tried the Amitriptyline 50mg that night and I was soo sleepy in the morning I missed work! The second night I took it, I woke up at 2am shivering cold and shivering soo bad I thought I was going to have a SEIZURE! My blood pressure was either very high or very low and I had to simply calm down in bed and sit up and watch TV until I fell asleep.
I vowed never to take that meds again, so now I just take 1 Librax (anti-spasm/ anti-anxiety) in the morning to keep me calm, 1 dexilant 60mg for lunch and 1 Librax at night to help me sleep. Now I have noticed my speech is becoming slurred and my left side face is numb like a stroke but I dont think it is that.

Update July 18, 2013:

I was still feeling these weird IBS discomforts, my jaw and side of face started to feel numb and have some night chills. I took my blood pressure one night when it happened and noticed my blood pressure was 150/100 (medium high) then I calmed downed and checked it again, 142/83 medium high. I went to my basic Primary doctor and he said YES IBS causes all those symtoms and because I was having allot of stress in my life (spousal problems, selling my home, I maybe loosing my job and looking for another one, and a court case I am fighting), he explained to me that my internals are HIGHLY stressed even though I appeared fine in the face because I am a STOIC/military like person. He demanded I go on vacation so I took 4 days off and drove out of town. He also prescribed me a mild High Blood Pressure/Anti-Anxiety RX but I never got it filled because I am taking way too many meds now. I went on vacation and did fine until the 3hr drive home. I had soo much discomfort and chest pain/heartburn around the heart area and neck shooting pains, my wife had to do all the driving as I took a Librax to calm my stomach and anxiety and 1 Dexilant to keep the acid down. I was miserable the whole way.
Now I am also using Gaviscon liquid heartburn medicine after breakfast or lunch and a sip going to bed. I read it coats the whole esopahgus and stomach and calms the inflammation/soreness in those areas. It actually have been helping allot! 
I also tried 1 session of yoga and 1 session of Accupuncture because I am at my WITS END with getting rid of this problem. I have been calming myself down, not stressing for anything and reading the bible often to keep destressed. It all have been helping a little bit. The Accupunturist also told me to try Enzymes (Beano) and it has helped me burp really good to relieve pressure. But all the IBS pains comes back after it dissolves. Also they told me to eat only fish and chicken, no red meat and cooked vegetables and now heavy food. My bloats have become soo bad, i have to eat my food only 1 spoonful every 2-3 minutes to not put too much inside my stomach. Regardless, 2-3 hours later after anything in my stomach begin digest, I have blood rush in my neck, arms, hands, feet, numbness in the side of my face like a stroke and feeling to use the toilet/deficate but really dont have too. I feel my head get dizzy, brain gets foggy and blood pressure rise, so I have to drink tons of water and try to keep calm. 
I dont understand within 1 year how I went from benchpressing 315lbs, ran a marathon years ago, worked on numerous home projects, built classic cars, drank hard liquor/beer, ate good food, to almost feeling like I am slowing dying or becoming a sickly person!?
Someone Please help.

Update August 1, 2013

I did my research and went to see the Chief Gastro Doctor with Kelsey Seybold with 43 yrs experience name Dr. Ned Snyder. I sent him this entire post to read and all my EGD and meds and results in advance and he actually read them and thanked me. This is the first of 5 Gastro doctors that have done that. He is going to look at 2 different areas: 1.Angio Neurological Oedema testing (blood test) 2. Migraine issues. He thinks that I may have a neurological issue and they did a blood test for the Angio Oedema. if that comes back negative, then he will be sending me to a Neurologist.
My issues have subsided...I only feel shooting pain in my neck or chest when I have to poop or when I get hungry. In the middle of the night, my stomach grumbles and I start to get bad heartburn right over my heart, I get dull headaches and neck dull pains and my throat feels like it is closing up a lil, so I get up and drink water and sit up in the bed and watch tv until it all calms down and I fall back asleep.

Sept, 2013.

*The numbness in my arms and face got worst. Usually it is in my left arm and mostly during the night but one night my right arm feel completely dead and I had to use my left arm to move the dead right arm from the bed and place it in my lap, then circulation came back. I got really scared as I never felt complete paralysis in my arm like that before. I thought about my heart but I have a very healthy heart and circulation. Also I have a burn in the same spot right over my heart. It feels like a constant heart attack all day long! I drink 1 bottle of Gaviscon every time I feel heartburn, like 3 times a day. Also my blood pressure for the first time is a little high, average 130/80, so I think it maybe because I do not work out 3 X a week anymore or maybe its the damn PPI drugs. I do not ever want high blood pressure so I have been eating lots of Cheerios.*

*Oct, 1, 2013.*

*I ran 1 1/2 miles 3 X in the last 2 weeks and I feel a little light headed when I get home but it goes away. Also 1/3 the way into my run, my chest starts to burn and feel like I am having a heart attack but i tell myself it is just the acid splashing in my chest, because I am very healthy and have ran 2 marathons. *
*I keep thinking its H Pylori but i have been tested negative twice and I tried meds for gastroParesis and it didnt work. Also I have slept on 3 tall pillows every night for the last 12 months and I sleep no other way, to answer all the previous posts from you folks.*
*I had went to my new Gastro Doc and begged him to start all over and see why I have been feeling like I am having a stroke, numb limbs and bad bloating and burning in the chest.*
They did an MRI of my Brain and Neck. My Gastro doctor said my Brain looked good and that I have Spondylosis and Arthritis in my neck. (I had a bad car accident 2 years ago and a small accident 5 months ago which I was in therapy for. They found a 5mm disk herniation in my lower back and 1mm disk herniation in my neck, which all the doctors from this accident and my personal doc said the damage is not touching any where near my spine. But they are sending me to get a second opinion to look to see if they are maybe pinching nerves in my neck that may be causing my face and arms feeling numb sometimes).
I had my new gastro doc to do a 3rd MRI and the results: A 1cmm Hiatal Hernia in my stomach and the same Esophagitis. (That finally explains why I feel like blacking-out when the gas/bloat gets soo bad. I read a hiatal hernia sometimes get soo bad it causes suffocation and causes acid to constantly splash in the throat. The doctor took biopsies and I am waiting for my follow up visit to discuss everything, but the nurse told me they do not do any type of surgery to a Hiatal Hernias normally because of the fail rate and complications. However I feel my problem is bad enough for surgery. 
My face and arms are not as numb any more. I notice I kinda get the stroke like symptoms when I stress or fuss and my chest gets painful so I learned to calm down and think about something else. 
Will see in a week if I am getting more/new meds or surgery?

*November 1, 2013,*
I started having some of the same symptoms with bloating going all the way up into my neck and head, periodically during the day. Also I was getting a very bad constant BURN in one spot right near my HEART everyday and all day long. I was going thru 1 bottle of Gaviscon liquid every week, so because of the high price of it, I started using the Walmart brand liquids for ACID reducing. These liquids helped a little. I was fed up with the constant burn in that one spot in my chest and one day after a long day at work, I was preparing some food to put on the bbq grill when I felt the worse BURNING sensation around my liver area that made me feel like I was going to pass out!
I then started to try to relax and drink water like every time these attacks happen. I also am still sort of scared throughout the day worrying something worse is in me.
I went back to my Gastro Dr. Snyder and he said my EGD only show inflammation and the hiatal hernia could not cause these terrible attacks. He told me to change the times of my medicine, one Dexilant 60mg in the morning before breakfast, Take 10ml of Sulcrafate(Carafate) liquid 4X a day before or after meals and 1 Ranitidine before bed. Halejuah! 
This stuff worked! I am able to sleep good at night and be comfortable at work and even start exercising again! The Sulcrafate(Carafate) liquid coats the esophagus, the burning/ulcer feel in my chest and settles my stomach. However I developed a little constipation the first 2 weeks of drinking the Carafate and developed a small start of a hemmrrhoid. I also have developed a worsening cluster headaches when I turn my head or neck in certain positions. I do have arthritis in my neck from an accident and weight lifting. The headaches feel like mini shocks going thru my frontal lobe scalp.

*November 15, 2013,*
I am doing much much better. One thing also I can tell you is that I ran out of Dexilant the other day and really did not want to go and buy another bottle of this $58 medicine so I bought a 14-day supply of Prilosec from Walgreens. I took 1 Prilosec in the morning and drink the Carafate as needed now. I have even slacked-off on taking the RANITIDINE before going to bed mostly. I am doing much better and have started to run 1 1/2-2 miles 2x a week and go to the gym and do light weight lifting. When I go to the gym, I make sure and stop drinking water or eat at least 30 mins before because it causes the acid to swish around and possibly come up in the throat. I went to see a Neurologist about the neck and head pain and took some recent Brain MRIs cd I had. The Dr. Bhat the Neurologist told me that I was not having a stroke or aneurysm. She said if the shooting pain is around the frontal lobe and improves every so often, then they are 'Transient Neurological pains' or Paroxysmal shooting pain and are caused by STRESS! She said I may appear like a stoic person but I may be bottling up stress inside and not show it. She examined my head and neck and said my Neck was very stiff and that I need a massage. 
I went for a 1hr massage and they worked on mostly my neck /shoulder area and I have had the shooting headaches pain reduced but not all the way so I will get theses massages from AVALON MASSAGE school here in Houston for $40.
I have come to a conclusion that I may have a problem with Anxiety and Stress and learned that my stomach issues have created 'Health Anxiety'. WTF, and what next! I have been reading some articles on google on how to treat this and I am doing some worksheets now that will help. It states that Health Anxiety causes a person to: constantly schedule doctors appointments to resolve a health problem that is not that life-threatening, fear of dying, always be checking your body for blemishes, bruises or differences, or noticing every little pain in my body and become on alert to run to the emergency room. I have every one of these symptoms! Also this creates your body to produce other pain/ issues because of the stress......I have a long road ahead of me to healing but its getting resolved..............

*February 2, 2014*
I have made a decision to train for a marathon 1 year from now and I have been running several miles a day and amazingly my Gerd,Heartburn, Bloat, etc has improved. WHen I started training 2 months ago, I would get up to 1-2 miles and the acid from my stomach would creep up and hurt my chest very very bad that I had to stop running and end whatever day I was training and try it again a few days after. I learned to not EAT anything 1-2 hrs before working out and slow down drinking water 30 mins before also to prevent acid from splashing around during workouts. It WORKS! Now I am up to 6 mile runs and I have No to minimal acid, GERD, BLOAT, Gastritis problems during workouts and after. However I do get these Burps during running and if I do not BURP then my chest hurts and it gets Very hard to Breathe. I actually have not had to take my Prilosec or Dexilant or Ranitidine first thing in the morning for the last 3 weeks! The running has helped for some reason with my Acid issues. However, I do get the Bad Burn in the middle of my heart and would drink some Carafate to aleviate the pain and it helps. Matter of fact, when I get very stressed, my anxiety kicks and I have learned to try and calm down and think about something else and drink a little bit of Sulcrafate/Carafate in my work bag and the Bloat, chest burn kinda goes away. 
Guys besides taking your meds and eating more fruits and veges and drinking lots of water, also focus on the Anxiety. When I have been doing 4-6 mile runs, my chest would start to hurt and I am thinking I am about to have a Heart Attack out on a lonely jogging trail! However, I keep remembering that my Neuro and Gastro doctors told me Heart Problems and Strokes do not IMPROVE or GO AWAY and come back a few days later, they get worse and you will be hospitalized within a day! 
Its hard for us Gastro sufferers to deal with the Gerd, Heartburn, Silent GERD, Bloat, Esophagitis and Gastritis, Gastroparesis etc and not have ANXIETY! But trying to control the symptoms and Anxiety driven thoughts will start us on the Road to recovery.


----------



## Sapphmonster

Glad to hear that nexium is helping you! I'm currently on 80mg per day as my reflux is so crazy right now!


----------



## Orange Poppy

Throwing out this idea. Have you been checked for Gastroparisis? Or for quick stomach emptying?


----------



## W Brian

you really shouldn't be jumping around on the meds and self medicating. Nexium/Omeprozol/Dexilant should be taken 3 hours minimum after a meal and 30min before the next one. If you are going to take it, take it in the morning. It isn't going to work right otherwise. Getting on and off of antibiotics isn't good either but there is an H Pylori test your doctor should have given to see if you actually have it.

You could be having IBS and it pushing bile up into your stomach causing the gastritis, I have had 3 bouts that are similar but not as strong as yours over the last three years and I am still trying to find the exact cause but IBS does seem to be playing a role.


----------



## W Brian

If you have acid getting into your ears and hurting your teeth it is probably happening in at night, get a wedge pillow (or you can prop up the head of the bed). Walmart has a decent 7" wedge for $20 I have been using the last few nights. Also don't eat or drink alcohol 3 hours before bed and don't drink a lot of water the last 2 hours.


----------



## apacheco004

Ive had the same issue for 3 months now of heart burn, headache, heart attack symptoms chest pain,left arm gets numb,ringing in the ear,neck stiffness and throat pain, dizziness sometimes,lots of gas and feel bloated, stomach pain sometimes or growling, shortness of breath sometimes wheezing or like im suffocating or my esophagus is closing up, lots of burping and I lost some weight. .I recently had an endoscopy along with a biopsy and diagnosed with Gastritis..Gastro doctor says my stomach is irritated and esophagus is inflamated.. ive used omeprazole ..reglan for my LES (lower esophageal sphincter) its the check valve that opens when food goes in the stomach and also stops acid from coming up to the esophagus. .I tried Dexilant but nothing


----------



## german

I feel you man. I have had gastritis/ ibs flares for over 10 years probably more like 15. After a few years that stuff progressed to neurological type symptoms. I mean crazy "in your face" symptoms. I was positive I was dying or really sick. What I found out is that it's all definetly stress related. My first symptom 15 years ago was anxiety. I internalize everything so myself and my whole family didn't believe that stress was the cause. Well, here I am over a decade later and have had everything from gastro to neuro and immunological tests(like all of them and several times, seriously I have spent a fortune) and after all that, it is definitely anxiety. Fix the anxiety and you'll feel better and start to heal. Until you do this your acid production, hyper sensative neurvous system and everything else will stay irritated and youll keep having symptoms.

Save yourself the ride i've had and get to that root issue. I promise you will start to notice improvments within 30 days.

Stay on your meds in the mean time but like I said, start therapy or some kind of treatment and youll be amazed.

If i'm wrong( which I feel 99.999% i'm not), worst case scenario you will learn how to cope with this stuff better.God Bless you


----------



## Rajendra Chaudhary

I can understand, and thank you for clear post


----------



## apacheco004

Yeah I had anxiety at first when it all started.. I went in to the hospital thinking I was having a heart attack since all the symptoms I was having ..they ran test..ekg..cat scan.. x ray and it came out everything was ok just that I was severely constipated.. im guessing the anxiety temporarly paralyzed my intestines and food not properly being digested in which stood in my stomach then I started feeling the "Atypical Gerd" symptoms from heart burn..neck and head stiffness.. hoarseness..the globus hystericus (pressure on the throat) left arm numb ..stomach pain..alot of burping..post nasal drip..wheezing .. im currently taking lansoprazole and xanax.. if you are suffering from "Atypical Gerd" and found a solution or good remedies please be courteous and post it on here


----------



## jn1285

german said:


> I feel you man. I have had gastritis/ ibs flares for over 10 years probably more like 15. After a few years that stuff progressed to neurological type symptoms. I mean crazy "in your face" symptoms. I was positive I was dying or really sick. What I found out is that it's all definetly stress related. My first symptom 15 years ago was anxiety. I internalize everything so myself and my whole family didn't believe that stress was the cause. Well, here I am over a decade later and have had everything from gastro to neuro and immunological tests(like all of them and several times, seriously I have spent a fortune) and after all that, it is definitely anxiety. Fix the anxiety and you'll feel better and start to heal. Until you do this your acid production, hyper sensative neurvous system and everything else will stay irritated and youll keep having symptoms.
> 
> Save yourself the ride i've had and get to that root issue. I promise you will start to notice improvments within 30 days.
> 
> Stay on your meds in the mean time but like I said, start therapy or some kind of treatment and youll be amazed.
> 
> If i'm wrong( which I feel 99.999% i'm not), worst case scenario you will learn how to cope with this stuff better.God Bless you


Thanks for the info German. I also do believe some of my issues have been increased because of Health Anxiety. I am now going thru some 'self-help' modules I printed out to learn how to control my 'Health Anxiety' to also help heal my stomach issues. God Bless you too.


----------



## Amandalynn

I have the same symptoms but I had the doctor tell me that it isnt gerds and I was having panic attacks. Its hard to believe that, I really feel like I'm dying eveyday. Really wish someone could help me.


----------



## german

Amandalynn, My anxiety took me to a place I never imagined psycological stress could. I'm a paramedic and because of that I have a pretty strong understanding of physiology. As a medic you encounter so many patients with such a broad spectrum of illnesses that you become educated beyond just emergency medicine( if you pay attention of course). Because of this and my wife having brain surgery and auto-immune issues, I feel I could give sound advice on most medical questions, at least in pointing someone in the right direction.

Anyway, I can tell you that the old ems saying" trauma is trauma is trauma" is true. psychogenic trauma or pshycological stress is no exception(PTSD, conversion disorder, catatonia, etc&#8230, so the fact that it can produce real and obvious symptoms is only unbelievable to the uneducated or unbelieving( we are all uneducated at some point on a particular subject so don't take offense to that statement). I used to be an unbeliever but I'm now converted. It's amazing what accepting the possibility that a symptom set is stress related can do for someone. In the very least it opens you back up to hope and life, even if you do happen to have another cause of your symptoms.

Saying stress makes things worse is probably the most misused statment amongst us anxiety sufferers. Stress usually makes things worse because its the thing that made things bad to begin with and then just snow balled. Looking for illness caused by dysfunction when it's due to stress/ anxiety can destroy your life.


----------



## Gondore

Your story has been VERY helpful to me! My story is very long so I won't go into it here, but it has a lot of similarities to yours. After years of battling GERD/Acid Reflux along with more recently panic attacks and general anxiety I have come to conclude that many if not all my physical problems are a result of anxiety/stress. I have been to numerous doctors and had a lot of testing and the only thing they have ever really found is a hietal hernia and some grade 1 damage to my esophagus. Please cont. to post about your recovery if you can as I think it will help a lot of people! Thank you for all the time you have spent so far sharing your experience. Know though that you are not alone!


----------



## Edmonton28

Thank you for posting this! I have had so many of these symptoms and so many trips to the ER and doctors, and I am still trying to figure out what is going on. Some of the symptoms like the numbness and tingling in my face and arms, chest pain, random pains in my arms, etc are so scary and of course I jump to the worst possible conclusion! I've thought I was having a heart attack probably 30+ times in the last six months, and a stroke at least 5 times in the last week alone!

I am getting a barium swallow done next week to check for hiatial hernia so maybe that will finally give me some of the answers Ihave been looking for. Right now I'm taking 40mg of pantaloc a day and it seems to be starting to help. Also between .5mg and 1mg of clonazapam a day these days just to get through the day! I really hope something definitive comes back soon from one of these tests because I'm not sure how much longer I can go with no answers before I lose my mind!


----------



## roxy123

Hello!! I just read this and had to reply. Thank you for posting all the information that you have. I hope you continue to post! One year ago the very same thing happened to me! I was at work when it finally got so bad I thought I was having an allergic reaction to something I had ate. Long story short I had the same exact symptoms as you did. I was rushed to the hospital and a week later diagnosed with acide reflux / GERD. I did not believe that acid was the total issue, because it didn't feel like normal indegestion I have experienced in the past. I actually never felt burning, just my throat feeling full and tightening! I had no idea that acid could feel like that. Once diagnosed, I was able to relax a little and recognize more symptoms as they came on. I get the burning feeling right above the heart when it starts. I also get the pain in the left arm and have the pain and stiffness in my neck (usually the left side). My head will sometimes feel very weird and I will sometimes get jaw pain and pain around the eyes (especially the left side). I have had dizziness and sometimes get nausea and headache! Sounds like a heart attack right? I have had so much medication prescribed, ECGs done and blood work. All normal too. They did tell me it was anxiety about a month into it, but I was fully not convinced. I believe anxiety took worsened it after the symptoms start happening (because it's a little scary) but I do not think that it is what starts my symptoms.

I hope you will continue to post information. It's nice to know that most GERD or acid reflux sufferers have very similar symptoms and we are not going crazy!! One tip I can say that helped me was the carafate! It coats the stomach, but it will constipate. You definately want your stomach to empty so make sure you take a laxitive or eat foods that help with that. I also drink about a cup of aloe and honey (GNC store) when my esophagus feels very irritated and it really helps heal the lining. I had physical therapy on my neck and they worked wonders stretching it out. I lost about 20 lbs (which helped with not putting pressure on my stomach). I normally do really good for a couple of months and then sometimes notice I'll have some symptoms. I have been taking over the counter Zantac. It works well to prevent it from getting out of hand. My huge triggers are beer, wine and soda. When I have any of those (especially beer and wine) I know I need to take carafate a head of time! i have spoken to a lot of GERD/Reflux sufferers and you are not alone. Your symptoms are very similar to the same symptoms they have too. Good luck!


----------



## apacheco004

It's been a few months now some symptoms gone but others come.. going in for my 2nd endoscopy tomorrow see how things go..I recently seen the show DR. Oz he spoke about Natural remedies doctors are aware but don't want you to know about in the help of acid reflux ..He first recommended 3mg of Melatonin for 4 weeks to help the LES(Lower Esophageal sphincter) to close up and not allow acid to come back into the esophagus take 2 hours before bed time..The DGL Licorice is a supplement to help coat the esophagus and stomach lining they said chew 1-2 tablets 20 minutes before a meal


----------



## apacheco004

I'm gonna see a ENT doctor (Ear Nose Throat) specialist on January 20th 2014 to see if I have Laryngopharyngeal Reflux that's when the acid comes up all the way to the throat and sometimes into the lungs causing rare symptoms from globus sensation (lump in the throat) heart attack symptoms, food getting stuck in the throat, Throat clearing feeling like a lot of mucus in the throat, breathing problems , post nasal drip, coughing but nothing comes out, lots of burping, I get head and neck stiffness, sometimes hands or arms feel numb and tingling and other if you have similar symptoms to mine research Laryngopharyngeal reflux, silent Gerd , atypical gerd same thing


----------



## apacheco004

Oz: Natural Remedies for Acid Reflux

On a recent episode of Dr Oz he went over some of the natural alternatives for helping acid reflux and digestive related issues. The two treatments recommended by Dr Oz for Acid Reflux are a melatonin and DGL Licorice Supplement. The easiest way to help acid reflux is simply do not eat right before laying down and try sit up straight or stand after eating instead of going straight for the couch or bed.

Melatonin for Acid Reflux

Melatonin commonly known for being a sleep aid, is also known as the sleep hormone. By taking melatonin before bed this can prepare the body for sleep and halt excess stomach acid from being released and thereby helping acid reflux.

Dr Oz Melatonin Dosage

Take 3mg two hours before bed after your last meal.

Dr Oz Licorice for Acid Reflux

A constituent of licorice known as DGL can help promote creation of esophageal coating as well as the stomach to help prevents some of the burning associated with acid reflux and heart burn.

Dr Oz Licorice Dosage

Chew 1-2 tablets before a meal.


----------



## apacheco004

Med-Free Ways To Soothe Acid Reflux

Do you suffer from Acid Reflux? Its a common complaint and many people take prescriptions for it. But Dr Oz said that new research proves that natural remedies may be a better alternative. Try Baking Soda, Melatonin, or DGL Licorice.

Do you have Acid Reflux symptoms like these?

PainStomach Burning

Over the counter medicines and prescription pills are popular remedies, but new research finds that they can cause Vitamin B12 deficiency, causing dementia, anemia, and neurological problems. People under age 30 could be one of the largest at-risk groups.

Dr Oz: Acid Reflux Vs Asthma

Avoid the side effects of prescription Acid Reflux medications when you try something natural, such as DGL Licorice, Melatonin, or classic Baking Soda.

How often do you get Acid Reflux? Some people experience it every single day, which sounds exhausting. Textbook symptoms include: burning between the stomach and throat; sour taste in mouth; hoarseness; and chronic cough.

Did you know that sometimes Acid Reflux is misdiagnosed as Asthma? Now Dr Oz is showing everyone how to get natural relief from Acid Reflux.

Dr Oz: Melatonin Acid Reflux Remedy

One solution is to prevent Acid Reflux by changing the way the sphincter between the stomach and esophagus works. You can use Melatonin to fight Acid Reflux. Maybe you have heard about this being used for sleep, but there is 400 times more Melatonin made in the intestines than in the brain.

Take 3 mg of Melatonin two hours before bedtime, regularly for up to four weeks. Doctor Oz explained how it could work, when Acid Reflux is triggered by what you are eating. Finding a way to shut down the sphincter can prevent stomach acid from traveling back up the digestive system.

Dr Oz: DGL Licorice for Acid Reflux

A Licorice Supplement can coat the stomach and esophagus, building up a protective mucus that can also sometimes treat and cure ulcers. Find the dietary supplement DGL Licorice, which has been stabilized for long-term use. Chew one to two tablets 20 minutes before you have a meal.

Dr Oz: Baking Soda Acid Reflux Remedy

If you have only an occasional flare of Acid Reflux, you can treat it with something simple: Baking Soda. Its an alkaline solution to neutralize the acid. Mix 1 tbsp Baking Soda with 1/2 cup water to create a simple, instant solution that can give you easy relief.


----------



## tashy80

Hi.

I totally understand the pain and stress you guys have been suffering.

I have had digestion problems for years, started when i was in my early 20's.

I had my gall bladder removed at 24 years old and soon after had another procedure to remove a trapped stone from a duct.

After these operations I still suffered from excruciating pain every so often as if was having another gall stone attack but yet i had no gall bladder.

My doctor said i had reflux and gave me a proton pump inhibitor-losec so i took it till it ran out and that was it for a while, i felt ok

It wasnt till i was 32 that my symptoms started to get severe,the pain,nausea,bloating and fullness.This is when i started taking meds again.They seemed to work but only for a while and then it was like they wernt helping at all, so doubled my dose and yes it helped but of course not for long.I started to think they were doing more damage than good so i stopped taking them all together and just tried to manage my gerd with diet and health products.

As time went on my symptoms came back with a vengeance-, sharp stabbing pains in my chest and aches in my back, palpatations...it was nothing i had felt before.It really freaked me out when these sort of attacks would happen as it felt like i was having a heart attack.

I soon came to notice if i burped i got some relief.

It felt like i had alot of trapped air stuck in different parts of body where there was pain because if i was able to belch by moving around,stretching,rocking etc then the pain would go away for a couple of seconds.The more i belched the more relief i got.

For the last 2 years i have developed a tightness in my throat, feels like food gets stuck there.

I also get constant pressure in my throat every day like i need to belch and when i do the pressure eases for a second and i can belch little belches 20 times within a minute.

I went through a phase of about 2 weeks where i continually belched alllllll day long, it was crazy!

When that happened i went back to my doctor and he gave me more meds and this time an anti depressant.

I was determined to get this horrible feeling sorted.I altered my diet to the point that i had no satisfaction in eating and i ate minimal.

This did help, my symptoms went away and i was much more relaxed nearly to the state of zombie but that didnt bother me, the only thing that did was that the anti depressant affected my usually high libido and didn't get any pleasure from sex.I hated not being able to enjoy sex so i stopped the anti depressant and my sex life started back up again.

Sex actually relieved my stress and if i had symptoms before having sex quite often my symptoms would go after having sex.

Sleep also was another time i had relief from my restricted burping throa.t as soon as i woke i was fine but after eating or drinking it would come back.

.I cant eat or drink after waking, if i dont eat till late afternoon or tea time then im able to tolerate food more and i avoid the food stuck in throat feeling but sometimes i do get hungry and if i ignore it too long the throat thing will just happen anyway without even eating.

At the moment i take 40mg a day of omeprazole about an hour or 2 after waking (even taking meds in the morning can cause havoc on me) Water is like my enemy.

I also take domperidone and started back on an anti depressant.

I chew alot of gum and if chewed after food it can provide relief to my throat but if before food can be bad.

Sometimes i take a sleeping pill at night when my anxiety is too high.I regulary live off 5-6 hours a night.

In the past i have taken all sorts of stuff to try help myself such as medication for allergies/hay fever/sinuses and Cough mixtures with thinning agents as i sometimes bring up mucous from down in my throat and for a while i thought maybe that what that feeling was in my throat-post nasal drip?

I have used probiotics,slippery elm, aloe juice, glutamine,ginger,camomile tea,gaviscon,mylanta,enos,apple cider vinegar..the list goes on.

I do not get stomach pains,nausea or sharp pains in my body anymore.

People ask me how i have lost so much weight... i dont eat much these days as my appetite has decreased through my psychology

My main problem is my throat always feels like food gets stuck in there and this burping pressure

I cant stand my neck and chest being touched as it feels so sensitive all the time.

I get anxiety i have cancer in my throat or esophagus.

My stress levels i believe are due to my health problems and i believe my stress adds to my health problems.

The cocktail i have now is still new(2 weeks) so im hoping in another week or 2 i will feel results.

I dont want to be on all this medication forever but its better than living in fear with the symptoms constantly making you feel that there is something seriously wrong that the doctors haven't picked up on.

I was suppose to have an endoscopy but they cancelled it when i turned up for my appt and they got me to have an MRI scan Instead which annoyed me as i really wanted them to take a closer look.

If after 2 weeks i have had no improvement i will go bck to my doctor and go back to the specialist again and have an endo.

I do believe stress makes things worst and i have tested this out.

When i am having a good time and ive had a good sleep and the kids are gone away and i have no work and there is no drama with my partner, my body seems to have less problems or maybe im just not noticing them as much.


----------



## melionelio

Guys, there is a techniques called the Valsalva technique.

I am giving it a go. Anybody else tried this?


----------



## Sweetpea80

What is that?


----------



## Nike

Hey guys now time to forgot all worries I have got awesome natural remedy for you that is (pine nut oil ) one table spoon pine nut oil half an hour before meal it will heal you like magic cause it healed me from heart burn, bloating, indigestion
And if you want to know more about pine nut oil search in Google, And you will get pine nut oil from goldenoils.Co.uk...

Dame sure you all will fine after use this pine nut oil...


----------



## sosickofsick

Hi, I started reading this post about five months ago while I was laying in bed completely sick and not knowing what was wrong with me. So many of the same symptoms I google searched came up in this forum. I have been through hell, having been sick for years but things got worse last year and I was hospitalized, sent home with debilitating pain, and had to stop working.

I have been to Rheumatologists, Neurologists, a Neuropsychplogist, a Nero-opthamologist, and a GI doc, and my doctors thought it was everything from Vasculitis to Migraines to Chron's disease to Fibromyalgia. I have undergone MRI's, CT Scans, Colonoscopy, Endoscopy, Echocardiogram, etc.

I was ultimately diagnosed with digestive illnesses (mild IBS and a pre-ulcer) with an autoimmune response to some type of bacteria and was given Cholestyramine. I also was given Gabapentin for migraines. I did have Juvenile Rheumatoid Arthritis as a kid but it is totally in remission according the the blood tests ... ... ... okay ... so ... after all this, NOTHING could explain the rest of the symptoms including shooting muscle pains, severe joint pain, severe back pain, extreme exhaustion especially when exercising, headaches/migraines even with the medication , chest pain, itchy skin, strange armpit pain especially when under stress, night sweats, face twitching with numbness, side pains on the torso, vision problems, brain fog, cognitive problems, etc...

THEN ... after a year of no real answers, many tests, trips to the ER, and no relief, I decided to switch primary care doctors and went to an Integrative MD (an MD that specializes in homeopathic treatments.)

After a few months of helping me get off the pharmaceuticals, changing my diet to dairy and gluten free, and providing natural supplements, I started to get better. Eventually, I let her know that although some of the tiredness and brain fog was better, many of the other symptoms remained and would flare up. That is when she gave me a three page questionnaire for Lyme Disease!!! I could not believe it but I answered almost every question with a "yes" "constantly" or "yes" "most of the time".

It made me think back to this forum and how many lingering questions and symptoms this poster had.

I thought I would post this message and see if anyone else has been tested for Lyme? My doctor says that the typical (Quest Diagnostics) test isn't reliable and mine did come back negative. However, she said there are better tests out there and I have done tons of research on the disease. Long term antibiotics can help along with Cholestyramine to help pull the bacteria out of the body as it gets killed off so the body doesn't become toxic. I will have to pay out of pocket for a better test as my insurance does not cover additional tests but at least I am on the road to KNOWING what I have and potential treatment.

I will let you all know what happens! Good luck to you, JN1285. Thanks for your story and I hope your marathon goes well!!


----------



## jn1285

JULY 2014

I have not updated thiss blog in a while. In a nutshell I have started to ignore the symptoms and just keep on going and that has seemed to work a little. I would do a Mon-Fri daily regime of 1 pill of Prilosec or nexium or Ranitidine first thing in the morning and maybe drink some Carafate before lunch as needed. I would go run 3-5 miles 3x a week which seemed to help keep my acid at bay, but during these runs I would feel a 'thud or big whoop' in my chest that would make me think I am having a heart attack but I know I am not because it would just take my breath away for a split second then go away. Very Scary! I still get the spasm, constant heart burn and dizzyness when I am really gassy but I would just take one of my Librax pills then that basically calms my stomach and puts me to sleep. My diet is still the same, no spicy foods, basic good meals and an occassional beer every so often. Regardless I could not take the pain anymore so I begged my gastro doctor Ned Snyder for the Funduplication surgery but first he had to do a motility test. I did an Esophageal Motility Test at St. Lukes hospital here in Houston 2 months ago. My Gastro doctor Ned Snyder indicated I have some Peristalsis of the esophagus muscle during the testing so those muscles are not pushing food down as it should. The motility test also showed my LES not closing properly during relaxation which of course is why I have acid reflux. The doctor gave me 2 meds he was going to prescribe for Peristalsis: Reglan (which I said no because I tried it last year and had very bad reactions; night sweats, teeth grinding, teeth cracking, feeling of crazy thoughts) or a foreign drug called Domperidone (Motilium) that he said my insurance may not cover and I may have to order online. I called my pharmacist and she said the FDA took Domperidone off the market because it causes heart attacks so I am not choosing to take it. Now also the doctor stated that doing the nissen funduplication surgery may not help me but he had to talk it over with a surgeon. I waited 1 month for his response and now his rude nurse from Kelsey Seybold Houston gastro dept, Lynell told me that there was nothing further they can do to help me. Wow! Now I am back to square one with finding hope for a cure/better relief from this disease and will search for another gastro doctor.


----------



## spazzy

I was diagnosed with GERD and have been taking Nexium for over 10 years. I wish I could taper off, but when I have tried to, the acid immediately will start washing up in the back of my throat and onto my tongue. At night, even while taking Nexium once a day, I will sometimes wake up choking with acid in my throat, feeling as if I'm strangling. I have to cough and cough and cough to get some of it out of my bronchial tubes, and then there is the horrible burning in my esophagus and nose and bronchial tubes. It's a nightmare, really.

About once a week, I have terrible.......and I mean severe and excruciating.........pain which feels like someone has stuck a hot sword or a hot ice pick through my heart and under my right rib cage and through my back beside the right shoulder blade. It's the same type of pain I used to have when I had a gallbladder. But I've had no gallbladder for the past 18 years. I can tell you that the pain is so excruciating that it's mindnumbing. It usually always occurs at night after I have gone to bed.......and it sounds rather similar to what you described, except I never got numbness.

What I do get is excruciating pain which will often creep up into my neck, my ears, and up the back of my neck, particularly on the back right side of the head. Honestly, I have often wondered if it was nerve pain. The pain is unbearable. I don't go to the ER anymore with it, but I certainly would if I couldn't borrow one of my husband's pain pills, Tramadol. And to honest, the Tramadol barely touches the pain. It just dulls it somewhat for the 4, 5, 6, or 7 hours that these "attacks" occur. And they always last around 4-7 hours or so. And they always occur at night.

I have often wondered if heartburn could create such pain. Whatever is causing it causes so much aching in the esophagus, and around the mid chest where the heart is located. But interestingly, taking Gas-X or Rolaids does absolutely nothing to alleviate any of the symptoms. Drinking a lot of water doesn't help, either (I thought it might dilute the stomach acid.)

Maybe the vagus nerve is involved after all.

I just wish I knew what to do when these symptoms crop up. I cringe when I feel that first sign that they're coming......there's always first a sharp pain which starts in the back near my right shoulder going through my body to the chest area. Whenever I feel that, I start to panic......because I know I've got hours of excruciating pain ahead of me. All I can do then is pace the floor, moaning and groaning. It's miserable.

I haven't had the chance to read all of the posts here, but I will. I've always wanted to know what this pain is all about, and it would be great to get some relief. Is it acid? Hiatal hernia? Esophagitis? A stone blocking a gallbladder duct? Pancreatitis? Heart attack? Pinched nerve? Vagus nerve irritation? Cancer? Tumor? What in the world could cause so much pain?


----------



## spazzy

Sosickof sick.....

Yes, I have also looked at the symptoms for Lyme Disease and I honestly do fit the criteria.

I've checked into the tests and various labs who do the tests properly.

I remember that at the age of 14 or so, our family cat slept on my pillow nightly..........and, this is embarrassing to talk about, but I was raised in an abusive home without a lot of attention or care about hygiene. So, I only washed my hair probably twice a week.

I went to my English class in high school one day and was sitting, toying with my hair, as girls often do. And as I was running my hand over my hair, I felt what I thought was a tangle or snag. So I asked my friend who was sitting behind me to please just look at it.........she did.......and she said, "Oh my gosh! It has legs!"................You can't imagine how completely and utterly freaked out I was!! It was a tick! And it had been there probably at least 24 hours or more because it was huge and engorged. (It creeps me out to even write about this!)

My teacher freaked out and said, "Do they fly? Do they fly?" (Honestly, what adult doesn't know what a tick is?)

But my friend was accustomed to her dog having ticks, and she removed it. I was panicky and scared, wondering if I would get a disease. Well, coming from an abusive home means you get little to no sympathy or empathy. I got none. No one cared about how frightened I felt.....or about how humiliated and embarrassing the experience was, in front of my whole class.

But I've wondered through the years if I got Lyme disease from that tick. I think one doctor said you couldn't get Lyme disease unless the tick actually stayed on your body a while. I'm not at all sure that doctor knew what he was talking about, though.

Just think........I never even knew it was there! OMG!!

Anyway, I share that only to say that I think I have good reason to be concerned. I have many aches and pain in joints and muscles. I have other health issues at the moment. So, I have thought about trying to be tested.

Please keep us posted on your testing and what you find out! I am extremely interested. Best of luck to you, and thank you for sharing that!


----------



## Tdunkan21

Thank you for taking us along the long journey.. Any updates on your progress to being healed? I have a very similar story.. been through all the Heart related tests.. echo, stress test, Ekgs. All normal.

Endoscopy revealed moderately severe gastritis and H Pylori.. took 10 days of antibiotics for that and still taking protonix as my PPI.

Changed my life style.. my eating habits.. almost turned vegetarian since that is the only thing that doesn't bother my stomach.

Was primarily diagnosed with GERD then IBS, then Gastritis... I mostly feel lightheadedness or dizziness. those are my main symptoms... for the last 6-8 months my life has been full of anxiety.. same thing.. Could be a healthy Anxiety.. but it doesn't feel very healthy.. thought I was going to die many times.. ER twice.. Urgent care 5 times.

All stomach related. It was a big wake up call to start caring for my health better.. I work out.. not over weight but also lost 25 lbs in the last 6 months.. scared to eat anything because of the heartburn.. acid reflux.

Anyways.. hope to hear an update/success story!


----------



## dmo5701

Yup, I'm in the same boat.

It all started suddenly one day last year. One minute I was fine and the next minute I felt like I was having a stroke or something, almost indescribable. Like I was going to pass out, couldn't breathe, heart racing. Followed by the last seven months of:


bad pressure headaches, sometimes it feels like my head is vibrating or being squeezed. Worst at night or when laying down. 
disorientation
brain fog
feeling like I'm going to lose consciousness
difficulty breathing
difficulty swallowing
heart palpitations (or what feels like heart palpitations, could be esophagus)
insomnia
twitching leg muscles
HUGE belches (which moderately relieve the symptoms for a minute or two) sometimes they feel like they're getting caught and I have to tap on my chest to get them out.
No heartburn, interestingly enough, but I keep being told that you can have acid reflux without heartburn
All symptoms get worse after eating. Even drinking water brings them on.

Been to my GP, neurologist, cardiologist, naturopath and now gastro as of this morning.

Tests so far, all clear:


EKG
EEG
brain CT
brain MRI
echo-cardiogram
stress test
thyroid blood panel
C14 H. Pylori test

Gastro has ordered a gastroscopy and liver/gallbladder ultrasound.

Meds so far:


amitriptyline, made it worse
tecta 40mg, brought on dizzy-spell and had to go to the hospital

My doctors are stumped and I'm just at my wit's end. For the record I think that stress (emotional or physiological) is the underlying cause of all health problems. This is something more though. It's definitely not just anxiety, there's something physiological going on here. I keep finding people on the internet describing these symptoms but nobody has a name for it and certainly nobody has posted a success story. I wish this was some sort of named syndrome that's been studied, but it looks like we're on our own here. I think the best we can do is just keep compiling information and try to see if anyone can possibly make sense of it.


----------



## jn1285

Long awaited update!

Well guys, I ran my second marathon on January 18, 2015. Actually, with all the training for a whole year, eating very very healthy, minimal to no alcohol and not having any anxiety issues greatly relieved/healed my Gastro issues. During last year's training, I visited my old gastro doctor and he was at his wits-end also with how my symptoms come and go. He gave me last year an experimental powder to drink called 'Enteragam'. This stuff I believed worked! Its is a 'medical food' powder that they normally give to AIDS patients with gut issues and was said to heal gut issues. I tried it constantly for like 4months and only had to take my Nexium every soo often. All the running seemed to "strengthen" my gastro processing and I was lifting very very minimal light weights in the gym. I did my own NutriBullet shakes 2x a week with very healthy fruits and veges. I actually felt great and even travelled to different cities with out being scared that I may get a stomach flare up.

Then I started to slow down on the long runs and only do short 3-6 mile runs 1x a week and started lifting weights again to sort of bulk up on muscle, drinking alcohol a little more and eating bad junk food when ever I want. Now since Feb 2015 I have been lifting medium heavy weights with no problem. Now I am doing a 1 set of heavy bench press and medium heavy all otr body parts and I can kinda feel the Bloat-Faint feeling gastro issues wanting to come back but it subsides very quickly within minutes after calming down, drinking a lil water and thinking positive. I am really not drinking any of the miracle Enteragam powder and force my sell to allow heartburn to subside on its own before reaching for a Nexium just to keep the acid down and not damage my esophagus any more. All is well soo far, 3 years later!


----------



## vergarm

Hi jn1285,

Thanks for sharing your story. I can relate too. Last year had boat load of test due to a bunch of symptoms. I've seen a bunch of docs who said everything is normal.

Symptoms:


skin burning
muscle twitches
brain fog
dull calf muscle pain

MRI brain/spine, Nerve conduction test all clear.


MRI of Brain and Spine
Lots of Blood test 
Nerve conduction Test

Neurologist gave me zoloft (anti-depressant) because he thinks I'm depressed and developed anxiety which I have because I don't know whats wrong with me.

I went to a functional medicine doctor who requested for a Lyme test (i had Lyme 11 years ago) and blood test came back positive for Lyme.

I was given antibiotics for a few months (Feb-March 2015) and all above symptoms disappear.

Fast forward to April 2015 I started developing on and off sore throat, tummy grumbling at night so I decided to see ENT who diagnosed me with silent reflux.

She gave me pepcid which I think helped with stop the acid going to my throat. May 2015 I experienced some pain when taking food or drinking water between

chest area. Sometimes I feel a minor burn that flows thru my back. I was scared that I might have esophageal cancer so I scheduled an Endoscopy with my gastro

who diagnosed me with mild gastritis (no H. Pylori).

I was given Dexilant for a month and right now just taking Protonix. I'm also taking natural remedies such as Glutagenics, DGL and PepZin GI.

I don't want to be on the medication long term. I also changed my diet no more spicy food, alcohol and caffeine (this was really hard). I bought the book "dropping the acid diet" to see if it can help me avoid the acidic food.

I was at the gym yesterday doing bench presses and was experiencing minor chest burn. I know that it might be the gastritis acting up. Last night I woke up with my left arm numbed like you slept under it but this happened many times in the past so I just shook it off and went to bed like I always do.

My main issue right now is health anxiety, I feel like ever since my Lyme came back and now gastritis I cannot shut off my mind from thinking there could be something else going on whenever I feel my chest burning. I believe that all this anxiety and stress caused my gut imbalance. I hope just like everyone here that we can find some healing and get rid of anxiety too.


----------



## JRDDRDEMR

Hello, all. I went through what many of you did. Went to the ER with chest pain, they did discover a slight heart problem, but my cardiologist thinks the excruciating pain may actually be an esophageal spasm. Interestingly, the pain involved is identical to heart attack pain, so they prescribed nitroglycerin for when an attack occurs. I can't get in to see a gastroenterologist for a couple of months, so in the meantime, I'm left trying to cope. My attacks aren't every day, but I never know what will set one off. It seems more to do with if I bend or move a certain way than it has to do with any foods I eat. Has anyone else experienced this? Thanks.


----------



## Livedub

Hi JN1285, I have had the exact same symptoms as you do, usually they come in 'attacks', meaning I can be fine for a while, then I am fucked for a couple weeks. Anyways this time I decided to get to the bottom of it, and it looks like fructose malabsoption is the culprit, look into it. When I get symptoms, I usually try to get a digestive enzyme to help me break down the rest, like betaine, and it helps like hell. Even when I get reflux, I know it sounds like the opposite of what make sense, but it works. It brings all the rest of the symptoms in line.

Best of luck to you mate, your post helped me eliminate a lot of potential issues, and saved me years of bullshit. Here's hoping my post will help you too.

Cheers!


----------



## Healthydigestion

Hi guys,

I've had GERD and lactose intolerance for as long as I can remember. Now I'm not saying that this will help everyone out there but I did run into a product called Liovi which has helped me eat ice cream without having to worry for the first time in my life and even spicy food without all the side effects of it. Liovi's like a delicious yogurt that I was at first very skeptical about whether it worked or not. I was just getting desperate because I've tried just about all the OTC and prescriptions for GERD. Has anyone ever heard of this product? If so how's your experience with it?


----------



## G123

Hi

I had exactly same symptoms. It took me 2 months to find out I had H pyroli through biopsy from endoscope. One thing for stomach bloating you should try boiling cumin seed in water and drink it when you have acidity. This helps me a lot, I drink once in morning and once in evening. On H pylori I am on my 2nd week of antibiotics its been horrible. I am also taking homeopathy medicine which has helped me tremendously with dizziness.


----------



## ashyam86343

Hi JN1285,

Glad to see your post, it is well compiled and easy for the people to read similar issues. well how are you now ? have you recovered completely ?


----------



## ashyam86343

Anyone else had similar symptoms ?


----------



## Mare99

Hi Ya'll -

_After a time of incredible stress - and "handling it" stoically, while also dropping some of my formal self-care practices due to stress (vicious cycles!) - I started to have bizarre heartburn episodes and also excess air in belly with lots of burping and gas passing which only helped temporarily. _

_It all got worse after a night where I sipped a half bottle of Prosecco/sparkling wine, a glass of which was partaken after not eating all day and before food. This propelled me into a more huge imbalance - and created the ubiquitous air pressure sensations in the esophagus and throat._

_A new vicious cycle started, of feeling stressed by the physical symptoms - which could well be described as panic attack sensations (feeling like you can't breathe right, feeling pressure in the upper chest and throat, not having relief by lying down in fact the pressure change makes it worse for a bit, etc)._

_I already know that most pharma is a setup for a rabbithole of further pharma + side effects - and am no fan of that sort of medicine, which reading this thread has reminded me of further!_

*What worked for me though, quite stunningly was:*

*Baseline Remedies which eased symptoms so I could at least think & research better:*

_Natural enzymatic supplementation: Taking 2 Ginger capsules a day_

_Heartburn/GERD healing medicine: Chewing on a teaspoon of raw Fennel seeds to address acid, at least once a day (the aforementioned Cumin Seed tea is also nice, you can also make Fennel tea). I'd previously helped a friend completely turn around their GERD and drop the Nexium et al - and decided to use the Fennel remedy for myself._

_*AND* simple neuro-physiological resets for the parasympathetic nervous system:_

_The simple basic Valsalva Manuever for a few seconds, then after a few minutes, about 10 seconds of Carotid Massage on the right side of the throat (with head dropped to the left shoulder) - and it created an instant relaxation and relief of pressure afterwards! Thank you @melionello ! Another option is using ice water therapy on the nervous system, by immersing the face or feet in ice water, or adding about a minute of cold shower at the end of your shower (most of our ancestors bathed in cold rivers and lakes, etc)._

_Why did it work? Well, it's all about the Vagal Nerve, the largest nerve in the body - which can lose tone due to internalized stress and throws everything off. _

_If you've been on a wild goose chase with meds - or are panicked and thinking you may need pharma interventions, please check out these resources and consider giving the body what it needs at a root level in order to heal._

_My symptoms have receded dramatically, and I also feel emotionally rebalanced. _

_Wishing you all deep peace!_

_Vagus Nerve and how to reset it_

_More science on Vagal maneuvers_


----------



## Mare99

P.S. Here is another resource that helped me, from the site "Self Hacked" - 32 Ways to Stimulate Your Vagus Nerve (and Symptoms of Vagal Dysfunction), where IBS is considered a potential symptom.


----------



## ashyam86343

Mare99 said:


> Hi Ya'll -
> 
> _After a time of incredible stress - and "handling it" stoically, while also dropping some of my formal self-care practices due to stress (vicious cycles!) - I started to have bizarre heartburn episodes and also excess air in belly with lots of burping and gas passing which only helped temporarily. _
> 
> _It all got worse after a night where I sipped a half bottle of Prosecco/sparkling wine, a glass of which was partaken after not eating all day and before food. This propelled me into a more huge imbalance - and created the ubiquitous air pressure sensations in the esophagus and throat._
> 
> _A new vicious cycle started, of feeling stressed by the physical symptoms - which could well be described as panic attack sensations (feeling like you can't breathe right, feeling pressure in the upper chest and throat, not having relief by lying down in fact the pressure change makes it worse for a bit, etc)._
> 
> _I already know that most pharma is a setup for a rabbithole of further pharma + side effects - and am no fan of that sort of medicine, which reading this thread has reminded me of further!_
> 
> *What worked for me though, quite stunningly was:*
> 
> *Baseline Remedies which eased symptoms so I could at least think & research better:*
> 
> _Natural enzymatic supplementation: Taking 2 Ginger capsules a day_
> 
> _Heartburn/GERD healing medicine: Chewing on a teaspoon of raw Fennel seeds to address acid, at least once a day (the aforementioned Cumin Seed tea is also nice, you can also make Fennel tea). I'd previously helped a friend completely turn around their GERD and drop the Nexium et al - and decided to use the Fennel remedy for myself._
> 
> _*AND* simple neuro-physiological resets for the parasympathetic nervous system:_
> 
> _The simple basic Valsalva Manuever for a few seconds, then after a few minutes, about 10 seconds of Carotid Massage on the right side of the throat (with head dropped to the left shoulder) - and it created an instant relaxation and relief of pressure afterwards! Thank you @melionello ! Another option is using ice water therapy on the nervous system, by immersing the face or feet in ice water, or adding about a minute of cold shower at the end of your shower (most of our ancestors bathed in cold rivers and lakes, etc)._
> 
> _Why did it work? Well, it's all about the Vagal Nerve, the largest nerve in the body - which can lose tone due to internalized stress and throws everything off. _
> 
> _If you've been on a wild goose chase with meds - or are panicked and thinking you may need pharma interventions, please check out these resources and consider giving the body what it needs at a root level in order to heal._
> 
> _My symptoms have receded dramatically, and I also feel emotionally rebalanced. _
> 
> _Wishing you all deep peace!_
> 
> _Vagus Nerve and how to reset it_
> 
> _More science on Vagal maneuvers_


Amazing ! really interesting study. So you mean most IBS unresolved are related to Vagus nerves. so whoever has nerve issue may have this problem. ? my 2 year old son having autism issue is it related ? any candida infection can affect vagus nerves ?


----------



## pikaka

I know this is an old post but thank you so much for sharing your stories.

I was diagnosed with esophagitis and share most of the symptoms you had. I've experienced abdominal discomfort, severe headaches, heart palpitations, shortness of breath, sudden swelling feeling in the head alongside with numbness in hands and feet, extreme hunger despite normal and stable sugar level, dizziness, funny gassy feeling in the head that I had never experienced before, and so much more. The funny thing is numerous bloodwork, a chest x-ray, and an EKG all showed nothing. The doctors don't seem to worry much but the daily struggle is real. I can hardly go to work or leave my house for long. My symptoms can flare up all of a sudden. I'm taking a PPI but no real improvement so far.

My gastroenterologist said she hasn't seen people with esophagitis suffering from the symptoms I had. But I know all the symptoms started within my stomach. Reading from your post and the responses makes me feel so much more connected. It's a relief to know that there are people out there fighting the same or at least very similar problem.


----------



## ashyam86343

Hi Pikaka,

Look for "CFS" and symptoms. you got to change your food lifestyle for entire life. Drs cant help you.

See "karen lambert's CFIDS" post in google.



pikaka said:


> I know this is an old post but thank you so much for sharing your stories.
> 
> I was diagnosed with esophagitis and share most of the symptoms you had. I've experienced abdominal discomfort, severe headaches, heart palpitations, shortness of breath, sudden swelling feeling in the head alongside with numbness in hands and feet, extreme hunger despite normal and stable sugar level, dizziness, funny gassy feeling in the head that I had never experienced before, and so much more. The funny thing is numerous bloodwork, a chest x-ray, and an EKG all showed nothing. The doctors don't seem to worry much but the daily struggle is real. I can hardly go to work or leave my house for long. My symptoms can flare up all of a sudden. I'm taking a PPI but no real improvement so far.
> 
> My gastroenterologist said she hasn't seen people with esophagitis suffering from the symptoms I had. But I know all the symptoms started within my stomach. Reading from your post and the responses makes me feel so much more connected. It's a relief to know that there are people out there fighting the same or at least very similar problem.


----------

